# Happy Birthday Brigham!



## 2twenty2

@Brigham

🎂 Happy Birthday!


----------



## Johnny b

Happy Birthday and many more


----------



## Brigham

2twenty2 said:


> @Brigham
> 
> 🎂 Happy Birthday!


Thanks.


----------



## RT

Now John, I think you are old enough to know that you should NOT get a birthday spanking today, even if you deserve one, you must resist how sexy that girl that pops out of the cake is


----------



## Brigham

RT said:


> Now John, I think you are old enough to know that you should NOT get a birthday spanking today, even if you deserve one, you must resist how sexy that girl that pops out of the cake is


Too late. I was in the cake with her. (it is still working.)


----------



## Cookiegal

Happy Birthday John!


----------



## Brigham

Cookiegal said:


> Happy Birthday John!


Thanks Karen.


----------

